# TMC Aquaray Grobeam 1500



## micheljq (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning, does anyone knows of another canadian campany who sells the Grobeam 1500?

J&L Aquatics were having those and now they keep only 2-3 articles from this company.

I want the Grobeam 1500, i am not interested on the led products from the other companies.

I have seen Tim's Aquatics having them but they are in USA.

Thank you, Michel.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge they were the only Cdn. company that carried it.I use one & love it.
It`s a pity they don't carry it anymore, i wonder if they will special order it?


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

No one else in Canada carries them anymore.

These are insanely popular in the UK but not so much in NA.

These guys are pretty much their last bastion but they are out of the states.

It's actually a subsidiary of TMC and I haave ordered some stuff from them before and would recommend.

if you do order, let me know, i might get a controller and split shipping with you....

LED Aquarium Light | Reef & Planted Lighting | AquaRay & GroBeam


----------



## micheljq (Dec 26, 2012)

Best Aquarium LED Lighting | AquaRay by TMC | DrTim's Aquatics

They are in USA though. I do not know about the shipping. Unless i write to J&L maybe they can still have the 1500 and at least one MMS rail, the 600 is good but fits a little cramped over my tank because of the center brace.

I will see at the end of the summer and will keep you posted, thanks for the answers and sorry for my english, I am in Quebec. I came here because i saw that some members have the Grobeams.

Michel.


----------

